# DTV Internet Installation?



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

I have read about DirecTV installing something called DECA that essentially gives you internet through the Coax and thus my HDDVR will be able to go back on the internet. This seems like a good option for me since I cannot get PPV. No interest in whole house though.

My question is...
Will I be able to hook my TV and Blue Ray player to the internet through the same connection? Or is the internet dedicated just to my HDDVR?

Thanks in advance. I have searched but could not find my answer.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I think this is what you're looking for: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468

I used a similar setup in the past to bridge my HR21, AppleTV, and BD player to my network. In the end, I bought another BB DECA and fed my non-DIRECTV components through that.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Beavs. I ended up ordering the self install kit from DirecTV yesterday. Figured at the least I could get my HR22 back on the net. Hope to use a hub to allow my TV and BR player net access. Frankly, my main need is to update the software on both occasionally. Occasionally use the Internet TV functions but my iPad sort of negates the need. Still nice to have both connected all the time. Worst case I manually change when I need to update.

On another note...
Met a bunch of your instate rivals down here in Dallas two weeks ago. My Tigers took knocked their ego down a bit. Still they are a pretty good team.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BlueMonk said:


> Hope to use a hub to allow my TV and BR player net access.


Use a switch rather than a "true hub" and it will work better.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

BlueMonk said:


> On another note...
> Met a bunch of your instate rivals down here in Dallas two weeks ago. My Tigers took knocked their ego down a bit. Still they are a pretty good team.


Yeah, those guys need their heads shrunk on a regular basis... I just wish it happened more often! :lol:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BlueMonk said:


> I have read about DirecTV installing something called DECA that essentially gives you internet through the Coax and thus my HDDVR will be able to go back on the internet. This seems like a good option for me since I cannot get PPV. No interest in whole house though.
> 
> My question is...
> Will I be able to hook my TV and Blue Ray player to the internet through the same connection? Or is the internet dedicated just to my HDDVR?
> ...


What DirecTV receiver models do you have?


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

Got the kit today and it installed quickly. Everything seems to work fine. Got all my software updated and my HR 22 is connected. Thanks to all for your help.


----------

